# Contatore punti persi a causa di Donnarumma



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Settembre 2018)

Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
- 3 punti col Napoli
- 2 Punti a Cagliari.
- 2 Punti contro l'Atalanta
- 1 Punti contro l'Inter.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2018)

Il problema principale é che tutti suoi errori si assomigliano. Sui tiri bassi é disastroso e non si vede alcun miglioramento. Ormai si sa e continuera a costarci punti.

Ha una grandissima reattivita ed é un pararigori ma tecnicamente fa schifo (quante volte mette in difficolta compagni con lanci nel nulla e passaggi pericolosi?) e non fatica su certi tipi di tiro. Ad oggi Donnarumma rimane un giocatore di prospettiva. 

Per quello che ci costa in soli due anni (sui 28 milioni) ci sono portiere molti piu utili (al momento) da prendere.


----------



## Nils (23 Settembre 2018)

è inutile accanirsi, Donnarumma per la sua età è un fenomeno, anche al netto degli errori,

resta il nodo di un ingaggio spropositato, credo che nemmeno Buffon prendesse quei soldi,
che non permette di poterlo aspettare con serenità

in più se si potesse incassare dai 50 ai 70 M con una sua cessione sarebbe tutto ossigeno per la nostra ricostruzione.


----------



## sacchino (23 Settembre 2018)

Gli darei ancora 3 mesi, Nazionale compresa e poi via in panchina ad imparare da Reina.


----------



## Comic Sans (23 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> in più se si potesse incassare dai 50 ai 70 M con una sua cessione sarebbe tutto ossigeno per la nostra ricostruzione.


Ma quando mai...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Settembre 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Gli darei ancora 3 mesi, Nazionale compresa e poi via in panchina ad imparare da Reina.



così tieni un ragazzo che guadagna 6 milioni annui netti in panchina, senza possibilità che possa rivalutarsi. Comunque esagerate, non sta facendo parate miracolose, ma di errori clamorosi ricordo solo quello con il Cagliari.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> è inutile accanirsi, Donnarumma per la sua età è un fenomeno, anche al netto degli errori,
> 
> resta il nodo di un ingaggio spropositato, credo che nemmeno Buffon prendesse quei soldi,
> che non permette di poterlo aspettare con serenità
> ...


Nessuno si accanisce. Un portiere che prende gol per errori tecnici è scarso. Stop. Poi finché sarà il nostro portiere, e spero che non lo sarà ancora a lungo, di certo non spererò in suoi errori ma sarò anche suo tifoso. Resta il fatto che sia un enorme problema, soprattutto per l'ingaggio che ne rende difficile il panchinamento. Non fosse stato per l'ingaggio, l'avrebbero già rimandato in primavera a imparare i fondamentali.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2018)

Ma che roba è sto topic?


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.



Quante *******


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> così tieni un ragazzo che guadagna 6 milioni annui netti in panchina, senza possibilità che possa rivalutarsi. Comunque esagerate, non sta facendo parate miracolose, ma di errori clamorosi ricordo solo quello con il Cagliari.


Non è questione solo di errori clamorosi. La questione è che un portiere con fondamentali decenti, due dei tre gol a Napoli non li avrebbe subiti. Donnarumma fa proprio errori tecnici che rendono impossibili per lui parate che un buon portiere fa senza problemi.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è questione solo di errori clamorosi. La questione è che un portiere con fondamentali decenti, due dei tre gol a Napoli non li avrebbe subiti. Donnarumma fa proprio errori tecnici che rendono impossibili per lui parate che un buon portiere fa senza problemi.



Tra l'altro non abbiamo ancora visto il "miglior" Donnarumma nell'area piccola, dove normalmente mette in mostra tutti i suoi limiti


----------



## Goro (23 Settembre 2018)

Il suo stipendio è la nostra rovina, in qualunque modo la si guardi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è questione solo di errori clamorosi. La questione è che un portiere con fondamentali decenti, due dei tre gol a Napoli non li avrebbe subiti. Donnarumma fa proprio errori tecnici che rendono impossibili per lui parate che un buon portiere fa senza problemi.



Il Milan fino ad ora ha giocato 3 partite, con il Cagliari l'errore è evidente, contro la Roma Calabria fa un rinvio sbilenco e il tiro passa in mezzo a diversi spazi, li è incolpevole. Con il Napoli non c'è errore tecnico se non dei difensori. Musacchio in primis sul passaggio per Biglia, e errori di posizionamento sul tiro di Zielinski al volo che è stato comunque deviato. 

Questo avrebbe potuto prenderlo, ma sarebbe stato un mezzo miracolo non è di certo un errore tecnico.

La nuova moda è sparlare di Donnarumma e dire che è scarso, evidenziando fatti che non sussistono. Poi se volete che faccia miracoli ogni partita è un altro discorso.


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan fino ad ora ha giocato 3 partite, con il Cagliari l'errore è evidente, contro la Roma Calabria fa un rinvio sbilenco e il tiro passa in mezzo a diversi spazi, li è incolpevole. Con il Napoli non c'è errore tecnico se non dei difensori. Musacchio in primis sul passaggio per Biglia, e errori di posizionamento sul tiro di Zielinski al volo che è stato comunque deviato.
> 
> Questo avrebbe potuto prenderlo, ma sarebbe stato un mezzo miracolo non è di certo un errore tecnico.
> 
> La nuova moda è sparlare di Donnarumma e dire che è scarso, evidenziando fatti che non sussistono. Poi se volete che faccia miracoli ogni partita è un altro discorso.



E con il Cagliari l'errore è evidente dopo aver fatto un miracolo...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.



Topic secondo me inutile.
Donnarumma non è perfetto ma alla sua età è di gran lunga il migliore al mondo, e credo nella storia nessun portiere a 19 anni fosse migliore di lui (Nemmeno Buffon e Casillas, di cui si ricordano le paratone e non le cappelle)
Lasciamolo crescere in pace, di vere e proprie papere ne avrà fatte 5 o 6 in 3 anni, numeri in linea con i top portieri (Handanovic ne fa ben di più) e molte volte ci ha salvato le chiappe con miracoli fantascientifici.
Migliorerà nei suoi punti deboli, lo ha già fatto rispetto alle ingenuità dei 16 anni, noi sosteniamolo e cerchiamo di non mettergli troppa pressione addosso, visto che nessuno gioca meglio sotto pressione, tanto meno un portiere.
La sua croce è quel maledetto ingaggio, ma era necessario per tenerlo qui: secondo me sarà spalmato la prossima estate.


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.



Senza offesa perche giustamente ogni tifoso ha la sua propria idea, ma per ora non capisco il topic.
Inoltre non si parla nemmeno dei punti che ha portato... eh si perche a pure fatto parate importanti.

Il suo problema, per molti tifosi, e il suo ingaggio esagerato.
Ma alla fine il suo lo fa in campo. Forse non abbastanza per meritarsi tutti quei soldi e su questo posso concordare.

Alla fine se avesse una squadra piu solida dietro e se l'allenatore non lo obligasse a giocare sempre corto farebbe prestazioni migliori pure lui.


----------



## Miro (23 Settembre 2018)

La cosa più preoccupante per me è il fatto che al netto dell'investimento onerosissimo fatto su di lui, sono ormai quasi 2 stagioni che non si vede un miglioramento tecnico da parte sua.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.



Andrebbe bilanciato anche con i punti guadagnati per merito delle parate, troppo facile contare i singoli errori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> La cosa più preoccupante per me è il fatto che al netto dell'investimento onerosissimo fatto su di lui, sono ormai quasi 2 stagioni che non si vede un miglioramento tecnico da parte sua.



Questa anno con i piedi va meglio, inoltre ha imparato a coprire meglio il primo palo (suo grande difetto 2 anni fa) vedi ad esempio la grande parata su Pavoletti in occasione del gol di Joao Pedro


----------



## sacchino (23 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> così tieni un ragazzo che guadagna 6 milioni annui netti in panchina, senza possibilità che possa rivalutarsi. Comunque esagerate, non sta facendo parate miracolose, ma di errori clamorosi ricordo solo quello con il Cagliari.



Si, se dobbiamo tornare il Milan di una volta 5/6 milioni netti annui non ci devono far paura.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan fino ad ora ha giocato 3 partite, con il Cagliari l'errore è evidente, contro la Roma Calabria fa un rinvio sbilenco e il tiro passa in mezzo a diversi spazi, li è incolpevole. Con il Napoli non c'è errore tecnico se non dei difensori. Musacchio in primis sul passaggio per Biglia, e errori di posizionamento sul tiro di Zielinski al volo che è stato comunque deviato.
> 
> Questo avrebbe potuto prenderlo, ma sarebbe stato un mezzo miracolo non è di certo un errore tecnico.
> 
> La nuova moda è sparlare di Donnarumma e dire che è scarso, evidenziando fatti che non sussistono. Poi se volete che faccia miracoli ogni partita è un altro discorso.



Col Napoli due gol li prende perché sta con le gambe larghe e non riesce a spingere cone gambe per andare giù rapidamente. Trattasi di errori tecnici. Non vederli significa non avere competenze calcistiche per notare errori tecnici nei portieri.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro non abbiamo ancora visto il "miglior" Donnarumma nell'area piccola, dove normalmente mette in mostra tutti i suoi limiti



Scritto 2 ore fa..
Si sta confermando un pericolo pubblico sugli spioventi avversari. Non esce mai. MAI. E se esce sbaglia smanacciandola in avanti. E' incredibile quanto sia scarso nei fondamentali.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.



Aggiornare, please.

Io lo dico ora: questo è il nuovo Ignazio, ci farà perdere decine di punti finchè non si leverà dalle palle. Un'autentica sciagura.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.



metto la discussione tra i preferiti, ho paura che raggiungerà decine e decine di pagine


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Aggiornare, please.
> 
> Io lo dico ora: questo è il nuovo Ignazio, ci farà perdere decine di punti finchè non si leverà dalle palle. Un'autentica sciagura.



Purtroppo mi tocca aggiornare. E c'è chi ha pure risposto da spaccone a questo topic dicendo che non ha senso di esistere o altre cose. Quando se ne accorgeranno pure loro, avremmo perso almeno 20 punti per sto ritardato di portiere.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Settembre 2018)

Peccato che chi si mette a contare gli errori di Donnarumma ha elogiato Mirabelli e Fassone quando gli hanno rinnovato il contratto (che se osavi dire su questo forum che avevano sbagliato venivi linciato). Un po' di coerenza per favore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Settembre 2018)

Topic che arriverà tranquillamente a 50 pagine


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Peccato che chi si mette a contare gli errori di Donnarumma ha elogiato Mirabelli e Fassone quando gli hanno rinnovato il contratto (che se osavi dire su questo forum che avevano sbagliato venivi linciato). Un po' di coerenza per favore.



Bello mio, hai preso un grande granchio. Perché io era uno di quelli che diceva che andava spedito. Vai a rileggere i miei messaggi prima di sparare cavolate. E fallo per davvero però, cercali e riportarli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Raccomandato. Reina tutta la vita in campo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2018)

Topic delirante, al netto del fatto che proverei Reina anche io


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Peccato che chi si mette a contare gli errori di Donnarumma ha elogiato Mirabelli e Fassone quando gli hanno rinnovato il contratto (che se osavi dire su questo forum che avevano sbagliato venivi linciato). Un po' di coerenza per favore.



Non c'entra niente, il rinnovo alle condizioni del verro erano obbligate, la colpa è solo di Galliani che non gli ha rinnovato l'anno prima.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2018)

Reina titolare anche in campionato please. Non ho sicurezza io quando la palla è tra i suoi piedi, non oso immaginare i suoi compagni di difesa


----------



## mabadi (23 Settembre 2018)

Ma anche con l'Atalanta ha fatto una papera decisiva?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2018)

I punti sono persi da tutta la squadra, fatto sta che da un portiere da 6 M all'anno ti aspetteresti che qualche punto te lo faccia fare...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Settembre 2018)

Vorrei chiarire una cosa: So benissimo e spero anche tu voi sappiate che si vince in 11 e che si perde in altrettanti 11. Resta un MA gigantesco: Questo ragazzo, di nome Gianluigi Donnarumma ERA un gran bel prospetto, forse il migliore del mondo nel suo anno di nascita. Purtroppo ha deciso di rovinarsi da solo la carriera preferendo i soldi (tanti) ad una carriera sportiva come si deve che gli avrebbe comunque fatto guadagnare tanti soldi, forse anche più di quelli che prende ora. Il ragazzo è andato in declino in maniera vertiginosa, semplicemente perché si è sentito subito un semi Dio e perché non ha saputo reggere la pressione. Qui lo dico e qui lo firmo: Andrà sempre peggio. Il massimo a cui potrà aspirare sarà una squadra come la Fiorentina o la Lazio. Lui è peggiorato e pure molto e continuerà a peggiorare. Storia già vista e rivista la sua. 

Ma perché ho aperto questo topic? Perché il ragazzo dei miracoli (come lo definiscono in molti qui dentro, visto che molti pensano ancora faccia miracoli) di parate importanti ne fa tante a partita, ma in senso negativo. Quindi ripeto perché ho aperto questo topic? Per il seguente motivo: Se c'è una cosa che puo' andar male, andrà male con lui in porta. Al posto di fare una *parata normale*, farà una cappellata come stasera, come a Cagliari e come contro il Napoli. Se farai catenaccio per difendere il punteggio con i denti, stai pur tranquillo che Donnarumma la cavolata la farà. Non potrai far catenaccio, non potrai vincere in sofferenza etc. Perché ci sarà lui che rovinerà tutto. Se una cosa puo' andar male, quella andrà male, perché ormai è diventato mediocre. 

Ed è vero che si vince e si perde in 11, ma se ad ogni partita 1 di questi 11 fa errori gravi, be.....Vincere diventa impossibile o quasi e le colpe maggiori le avrà sempre quell'1 che oggi porta il nome di Donnarumma. Anni fa era Bonera, poi Abate, ora Gigio. 

Tutto chiaro?


----------



## Alfabri (23 Settembre 2018)

Ma quale cappellata ha fatto stasera? Spero non vi riferiate al 2-2 dove ha già fatto un mezzo mirscolo sul primo tiro, altrimenti siete da ricovero coatto.


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma quale cappellata ha fatto stasera? Spero non vi riferiate al 2-2 dove ha già fatto un mezzo mirscolo sul primo tiro, altrimenti siete da ricovero coatto.




Ha sbagliato sul uscita con palla poi salvata sulla linea da RR, ma hai ragione, ha fatto un mezzo miracolo sul primo tiro del 2-2.
Donnarumma ha poche colpe, pure oggi.


----------



## LukeLike (23 Settembre 2018)

Non riesco a capire quali errori decisivi abbia fatto oggi. Ha pure fatto un miracolo sull'azione del secondo goal bergamasco.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bello mio, hai preso un grande granchio. Perché io era uno di quelli che diceva che andava spedito. Vai a rileggere i miei messaggi prima di sparare cavolate. E fallo per davvero però, cercali e riportarli.



Intanto "bello mio" lo dici a tuo fratello. E poi i topic in cui dici che hanno fatto male a rinnovargli il contratto proprio non li ho trovati, quindi eri tra quelli felici e contenti. Invece io avevo scritto su questo argomento una decina di volte, soprattutto nei topic riguardanti Mirbelli.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire quali errori decisivi abbia fatto oggi. Ha pure fatto un miracolo sull'azione del secondo goal bergamasco.



Stasera punti persi per colpa sua non ce ne sono, ma bisogna ringraziare il salvataggio di Rodriguez sulla linea. 
Nelle uscite purtroppo ha evidenti limiti. Nell'azione del 2-2 fa una gran parata, non poteva nulla sul tapin successivo.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma quale cappellata ha fatto stasera? Spero non vi riferiate al 2-2 dove ha già fatto un mezzo mirscolo sul primo tiro, altrimenti siete da ricovero coatto.



LOL il tiro era centralissimo, è il movimento di Gigio che fa sembrare che il tiro fosse angolato. Rivediti l'azione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Intanto "bello mio" lo dici a tuo fratello. E poi i topic in cui dici che hanno fatto male a rinnovargli il contratto proprio non li ho trovati, quindi eri tra quelli felici e contenti. Invece io avevo scritto su questo argomento una decina di volte, soprattutto nei topic riguardanti Mirbelli.



Non ti rendere ridicolo. Va a cercare i miei post in cui dicevo che ero pro rinnovo. Valli a cercare, grazie. Hai lanciato un accusa dimostrala.


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Settembre 2018)

Donnarumma è l'ultimo dei problemi in questa squadra. Ricordiamoci che l'Atalanta è arrivata a schiacciarci nella nostra metà campo con l'uomo in meno. Una vergogna dai...


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è l'ultimo dei problemi in questa squadra. Ricordiamoci che l'Atalanta è arrivata a schiacciarci nella nostra metà campo con l'uomo in meno. Una vergogna dai...



In effetti è così, però è brutto avere Reina e sapere che non verrà provato in nessuna occasione perchè 6 milioni non possono essere panchinati... e poi uno dei problemi gravi che abbiamo, la personalità, potrebbe essere aiutato a colmare giusto dallo spagnolo


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2018)

Sul pari di Gomez esce a vuoto. Sul secondo gol smanaccia verso l'interno e non verso l'esterno.


----------



## sunburn (24 Settembre 2018)

Sono uno tra i più critici verso Donnarumma, ma ieri assolutamente incolpevole sui due gol. Sul gol del pareggio era messo nella posizione corretta e gli arriva addosso una bomba calciata da 7 metri. Vista la vicinanza e la potenza del tiro, deviarla verso l'esterno era oggettivamente impossibile, se non con una botta di fortuna con la C maiuscola.


----------



## Mika (24 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.
> - 2 Punti contro l'Atalanta



Ora con tutto il rispetto per le tue opinioni, ci mancherebbe, non fai prima a dire che per colpa di Donnarumma non vinciamo lo scudetto? Perché questa tabella dice che per colpa di Donnarumma non siamo a punteggio pieno. Come se tutta la squadra giocasse benissimo ed è colpa di Donnarumma se i difensori si perdono l'uomo, se Higuain si deve inventare i gol da solo perché, per colpa di Donnarumma, Suso solo ieri ha fatto un assist a Higuain. No perché il tuo topic dice che ad oggi senza Donnarumma saremmo a punteggio pieno. Te ne rendi conto?


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2018)

Anche le stron...e che dice Rocco Casalino sono colpa di Donnarumma?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Con tristezza penso sia giunta l'ora di aprire questo topic. Ora a che quota siamo?
> - 3 punti col Napoli
> - 2 Punti a Cagliari.
> - 2 Punti contro l'Atalanta



Per onestà intellettuale però dovresti pure calcolare i punti che ti porta e poi fare un calcolo al netto.
Se proprio ti piace farti male e fare male al ragazzo e al milan.


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sul pari di Gomez esce a vuoto. Sul secondo gol smanaccia verso l'interno e non verso l'esterno.



Ma hai idea della velocità che aveva quel pallone?
Parlare di errore di Donnarumma quando i 2 centrali arrivano a far tirare da 3 metri PER DUE VOLTE gli attaccanti dell'Atalanta è pura e semplice malafede.
Poi magari per te Musacchio e Romagnoli sono i due centrali migliori del mondo no?

Ma fare un'analisi oggettiva delle situazioni di gioco e non di parte è così difficile?


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale però dovresti pure calcolare i punti che ti porta e poi fare un calcolo al netto.
> Se proprio ti piace farti male e fare male al ragazzo e al milan.



Senza Donnarumma eravamo primi in classifica secondo lui LOL 5+7=12 punteggio pieno.

Detto questo io fossi l'allenatore del Milan lavorerei sulla fase difensiva e inserirei i tre giocatori che mi sembrano avere più palle di tutti: Reina, Conti (quando torna) e Cutrone.

Ma Gattuso certe cose fa troppa fatica a capirle...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Settembre 2018)

Le motivazioni dell'esistenza di questo topic le ho scritte qualche commento dietro. Non ho tempo da perdere nel ripetermi.

P.S: Potete iniziare anche a contare i miracoli eh, così poi si tireranno le somme. Per me questo dopo i 6mln di ingaggio si è fregato la carriera.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale però dovresti pure calcolare i punti che ti porta e poi fare un calcolo al netto.
> Se proprio ti piace farti male e fare male al ragazzo e al milan.



anche le altre cavolate che fa e non ci costano punti, però, il salataggio di rodriguez sulla linea dopo la sua minch.iata è da cero alla madonna. E non solo.... cavolate come questa minano le sicurezze della difesa che poi a sua volta si innervosisce e fa ulteriori cappelle.

Comunque finchè è al milan tiferò per lui e spererò che si riprenda


----------



## jacky (25 Settembre 2018)

Donnarumma ha problemi nelle uscite, nel gioco con i piedi e su alcuni tiri bassi... Sono limiti tecnici evidenti che gli resteranno, smettiamola di dire che un portiere migliora con gli anni, Neuer-De Gea etc... sono sempre i soliti, con i loro pregi e i loro difetti.
Addirittura Schmeichel si sta perdendo.

Nel calcio ci sono dei luoghi comuni assurdi e falsi.

Lo si può criticare per i 14 milioni che ha preteso per rimanere, ha ricattato il Milan e questo resterà.

La verità è che quest'estate non è arrivata mezza offerta, neanche un caffè tanto per dire. Chi è lo scemo che si sobbarca oltre 1 milione al mese per lui?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha problemi nelle uscite, nel gioco con i piedi e su alcuni tiri bassi... Sono limiti tecnici evidenti che gli resteranno, smettiamola di dire che un portiere migliora con gli anni, Neuer-De Gea etc... sono sempre i soliti, con i loro pregi e i loro difetti.
> Addirittura Schmeichel si sta perdendo.
> 
> Nel calcio ci sono dei luoghi comuni assurdi e falsi.
> ...



C'è anche da dire che handanovic 120 palloni a partita non li tocca e non gli si chiede di prima intenzione di aprire di sinistro sul terzino destro alto, giusto per citare una delle tante giocate coi piedi effettuate da gigio contro l'atalanta.
Donnarumma contro l'atalanta per ciò che concerne il gioco coi piedi ha giocato molto ma molto bene, non infanghiamolo sempre e comunque.
La tecnica col lavoro quotidiano migliora eccome : gattuso è arrivato al milan che nemmeno calciava di collo ma usava solo e sempre il piattone, dopo anni e anni di lavoro ha molto innalzato il suo bagaglio tecnico.
Perchè non dovrebbe migliorare un portiere??
Che poi gigio contro l'atalanta qualche uscita a vuoto l'abbia fatta è vero ma il suo inizio di stagione lo reputo positivo.
Ovviamente se rapportiamo ciò che deve garantire a quanto guadagna ne esce sempre insufficiente ma purtroppo quello stipendio, come giustamente dici, è frutto di un ricatto e non di meriti sportivi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che handanovic 120 palloni a partita non li tocca e non gli si chiede di prima intenzione di aprire di sinistro sul terzino destro alto, giusto per citare una delle tante giocate coi piedi effettuate da gigio contro l'atalanta.
> Donnarumma contro l'atalanta per ciò che concerne il gioco coi piedi ha giocato molto ma molto bene, non infanghiamolo sempre e comunque.
> La tecnica col lavoro quotidiano migliora eccome : gattuso è arrivato al milan che nemmeno calciava di collo ma usava solo e sempre il piattone, dopo anni e anni di lavoro ha molto innalzato il suo bagaglio tecnico.
> Perchè non dovrebbe migliorare un portiere??
> ...



Guarda, mi piace come scrivi, questo non significa che io sia sempre d'accordo con te, ma hai veramente un bel modo di esprimerti. Quindi so che potremmo avere un giusto scambio di opinioni. Parto col dirti che io non voglio male a Donnarumma, ne tantomeno al Milan. Detto questo: Donnarumma per me non ha veri e propri limiti tecnici, il primo anno lo ha dimostrato. Era più reattivo anche sulle palle basse. Il problema sono i soldi che guadagna, con la testa che ha. Perché non ha il carattere di Ibra, che direbbe "Sono uno dei migliori andate tutti a f." e tirerebbe fuori le palle. Lui è un ragazzo fondamentalmente tranquillo, schiacciato da quella pressione. Lui per me si è giocato la carriera con quel ricatto. La testa nella vita è tutto e lo è anche nel calcio. 

Infine: Non abbiamo pareggiato contro l'Atalanta per colpa sua, ci mancherebbe, ma lui ci mette sempre del suo. Come ci ha messo del suo (in negativo) a Napoli e contro il Cagliari. Non chiedo miracoli, ne cappellate. Chiedo solo un portiere NORMALE, nonostante i soldi che prende, io chiedo questo. E mi dispiace dirlo, ma Donnarumma ha un rendimento sotto la media normale. Questo è ciò che penso.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda, mi piace come scrivi, questo non significa che io sia sempre d'accordo con te, ma hai veramente un bel modo di esprimerti. Quindi so che potremmo avere un giusto scambio di opinioni. Parto col dirti che io non voglio male a Donnarumma, ne tantomeno al Milan. Detto questo: Donnarumma per me non ha veri e propri limiti tecnici, il primo anno lo ha dimostrato. Era più reattivo anche sulle palle basse. Il problema sono i soldi che guadagna, con la testa che ha. Perché non ha il carattere di Ibra, che direbbe "Sono uno dei migliori andate tutti a f." e tirerebbe fuori le palle. Lui è un ragazzo fondamentalmente tranquillo, schiacciato da quella pressione. Lui per me si è giocato la carriera con quel ricatto. La testa nella vita è tutto e lo è anche nel calcio.
> 
> Infine: Non abbiamo pareggiato contro l'Atalanta per colpa sua, ci mancherebbe, ma lui ci mette sempre del suo. Come ci ha messo del suo (in negativo) a Napoli e contro il Cagliari. Non chiedo miracoli, ne cappellate. Chiedo solo un portiere NORMALE, nonostante i soldi che prende, io chiedo questo. E mi dispiace dirlo, ma Donnarumma ha un rendimento sotto la media normale. Questo è ciò che penso.



Se ne fai una questione soprattutto economica non posso che essere d'accordo con te perchè quella firma a quelle cifre e con quei modi ha segnato il suo conto in banca con tante tante + ma ne ha anche condizionato e ne condizionerà il percorso di crescita.
Se oggi gigio guadagnasse il giusto e non avesse sollevato tutto quel polverone oggi sarebbe più sereno e forse sarebbe cresciuto tecnicamente di più e meglio.
Gigio ha solo 19 anni e credo che prima delle 23 primavera non potrà essere un profilo definito.
Ahimè sono d'accordo con te anche sulla 'testa' del donnarumma atleta e uomo : per me non è granchè intelligente.
P.S grazie per le belle parole, sei davvero gentile. Sempre piacevole scambiare opinioni. 
Ricambio la stima.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il problema sono i soldi che guadagna, con la testa che ha. Perché non ha il carattere di Ibra, che direbbe "Sono uno dei migliori andate tutti a f." e tirerebbe fuori le palle. Lui è un ragazzo fondamentalmente tranquillo, schiacciato da quella pressione. Lui per me si è giocato la carriera con quel ricatto. La testa nella vita è tutto e lo è anche nel calcio.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se ne fai una questione soprattutto economica non posso che essere d'accordo con te perchè quella firma a quelle cifre e con quei modi ha segnato il suo conto in banca con tante tante + ma ne ha anche condizionato e ne condizionerà il percorso di crescita.
> Se oggi gigio guadagnasse il giusto e non avesse sollevato tutto quel polverone oggi sarebbe più sereno e forse sarebbe cresciuto tecnicamente di più e meglio.
> Gigio ha solo 19 anni e credo che prima delle 23 primavera non potrà essere un profilo definito.
> Ahimè sono d'accordo con te anche sulla 'testa' del donnarumma atleta e uomo : per me non è granchè intelligente.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con tutti e due. Il suo ingaggio è stato (calcisticamente) la sua rovina. Rischia di diventare un mediocre, con tutte le conseguenze, per lui e per il Milan. Io spero che in breve tempo prenda coscienza e torni alla dimensione di "ragazzo ingenuo" prima dei 6M, con voglia di crescere e primeggiare. Altrimenti sarà stato uno dei più grandi flop nella storia del Milan. Purtroppo un esempio su cui riflettere e da prendere a modello per evitare ulteriori, negativissime, gestioni del parco giocatori.


----------



## vota DC (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale però dovresti pure calcolare i punti che ti porta e poi fare un calcolo al netto.
> Se proprio ti piace farti male e fare male al ragazzo e al milan.



Il punto contro il Napoli che inseguiva la Juventus. Prestazione degna di Yashin. Il problema è che il suo PADRONE è quello di "Pogba alla Juventus e Niang al Milan". È ovvio che gioca contro. Quando "non serve" giocare bene fa malissimo anche nelle partite vinte, non solo sta vincendo il record di partite consecutive subendo gol ma persino molti gol non assegnati dal var per fuorigioco sono ciabattate ridicole che pure Donnarumma Antonio avrebbe parato!


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda, mi piace come scrivi, questo non significa che io sia sempre d'accordo con te, ma hai veramente un bel modo di esprimerti. Quindi so che potremmo avere un giusto scambio di opinioni. Parto col dirti che io non voglio male a Donnarumma, ne tantomeno al Milan. Detto questo: Donnarumma per me non ha veri e propri limiti tecnici, il primo anno lo ha dimostrato. Era più reattivo anche sulle palle basse. Il problema sono i soldi che guadagna, con la testa che ha. Perché non ha il carattere di Ibra, che direbbe "Sono uno dei migliori andate tutti a f." e tirerebbe fuori le palle. Lui è un ragazzo fondamentalmente tranquillo, schiacciato da quella pressione. Lui per me si è giocato la carriera con quel ricatto. La testa nella vita è tutto e lo è anche nel calcio.
> 
> Infine: Non abbiamo pareggiato contro l'Atalanta per colpa sua, ci mancherebbe, ma lui ci mette sempre del suo. Come ci ha messo del suo (in negativo) a Napoli e contro il Cagliari. Non chiedo miracoli, ne cappellate. Chiedo solo un portiere NORMALE, nonostante i soldi che prende, io chiedo questo. E mi dispiace dirlo, ma Donnarumma ha un rendimento sotto la media normale. Questo è ciò che penso.


Purtroppo invece ha enormi limiti tecnici e carenze nei fondamentali. L'unica spiegazione che mi do è che nelle giovanili fosse un fenomeno grazie al fisico(lessi un aneddoto sul fatto che i dirigenti delle squadre avversarie chiedessero la verifica dell'età) e non abbia curato la parte tecnica, ovviamente fondamentale a livello professionistico.
Venendo all'oggi, io vedo gli stessi identici errori tecnici che faceva all'inizio. Dato che mi sembra impossibile che durante gli allenamenti nessuno lo corregga, a mio parere è proprio lui che non ha voglia di correggere gli errori.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mi sa che mi tocca aggiornare. Dove son finiti i fan di sto cesso a pedali?


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sa che mi tocca aggiornare. Dove son finiti i fan di sto cesso a pedali?



Stanno contando i soldi della plusvalenza.


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

aggiornate il primo post!


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Regalatelo.... Ha vinto lui regalatelo


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Io continuo a credere che alla sua età sia un fenomeno assoluto.
I portieri di 19 anni 99% devono ancora esordire in A, non dimentichiamoci anche di tutte le parate assurde che ha fatto.

Che poi possa fargli bene un po di panchina dietro Reina è un altro discorso


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io continuo a credere che alla sua età sia un fenomeno assoluto.
> I portieri di 19 anni 99% devono ancora esordire in A, non dimentichiamoci anche di tutte le parate assurde che ha fatto.
> 
> Che poi possa fargli bene un po di panchina dietro Reina è un altro discorso



quest'anno?


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

facciamo anche un contatore punti persi a causa di Gattuso .. o no ?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Stanno contando i soldi della plusvalenza.



Quale plusvalenza? Quella di 15/20 mln massimo.

Post in home aggiornato.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io continuo a credere che alla sua età sia un fenomeno assoluto.
> I portieri di 19 anni 99% devono ancora esordire in A, non dimentichiamoci anche di tutte le parate assurde che ha fatto.
> 
> Che poi possa fargli bene un po di panchina dietro Reina è un altro discorso



quest'anno parate da fenomeno non ne ha fatta che io ricordi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quale plusvalenza? Quella di 15/20 mln massimo.
> 
> Post in home aggiornato.



Nessuno se lo accollerà con quell'ingaggio. Sta pippa rimarrà fino alla scadenza del contratto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2018)

O lo sbatte un po' in panchina, o tra un po' entra in un tunnel irrecuperabile.

Forse si può ancora salvare con una bella pausa di riflessione.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Scellerato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Se non lo manda in panchina è scandaloso. Ne fa (almeno) una in ogni partita, è pazzesco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Ottobre 2018)

Siccome mi reputo una persona onesta, oggi devo dire che ci ha salvati con quel miracolo su Lazovic.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Ottobre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Siccome mi reputo una persona onesta, oggi devo dire che ci ha salvati con quel miracolo su Lazovic.



3-1 per Radu comunque


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Ho aperto il questo topic. Mi son sbagliato e son contento di questo mio errore. Non sono uno che risale sul carro, per me la prima stagione di Gifio è stata assurda, quella passata una schifezza o quasi. Questa invece è stata ottima. Chiedo scusa a Gigio.

Non so se andremo in Champions o meno, ma ormai la stagione è finita e lui è stato costante nell'essere un fenomeno quest'anno. Bravo!


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Da vendere prima di subito sfruttando questo momento. 70 milioni e via.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Da vendere prima di subito sfruttando questo momento. 70 milioni e via.



Davvero, Reina più Antonio più Plizzari e va bene così. O si prende un Radu qualsiasi tanto abbiamo un canale diretto con Preziosi
E se tanto mi da tanto e vanno in B svenderà tutta la squadra


----------



## Love (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Da vendere prima di subito sfruttando questo momento. 70 milioni e via.



70 mln e 6 d'ingaggio...io metterei la frima...ma si parla di venderlo al psg,che sta pieno di soldi,per 50-55mln...a quella cifra mi opporrei...al suo posto prenderei perin che mi sa è in uscita dalla juve.


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> 70 mln e 6 d'ingaggio...io metterei la frima...ma si parla di venderlo al psg,che sta pieno di soldi,per 50-55mln...a quella cifra mi opporrei...al suo posto prenderei perin che mi sa è in uscita dalla juve.



Al suo posto vedrei bene Reina per un paio di anni in attesa di plizzarri...pierin mai piaciuto


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho aperto il questo topic. Mi son sbagliato e son contento di questo mio errore. Non sono uno che risale sul carro, per me la prima stagione di Gifio è stata assurda, quella passata una schifezza o quasi. Questa invece è stata ottima. Chiedo scusa a Gigio.
> 
> Non so se andremo in Champions o meno, ma ormai la stagione è finita e lui è stato costante nell'essere un fenomeno quest'anno. Bravo!



Gigio è un FENOMENO! Lo era nell'anno dell'esordio... poi è finito nel tritacarne mediatico dove pure i tifosi milanisti (non io) che avrebbero dovuto proteggerlo lo hanno attaccato! Ma lui ha resistito e ne è uscito alla grande. E' l'unico vero TOP-PLAYER che abbiamo.

Detto questo se deciderà di andarsene fa bene, visto tutto il veleno che tanti milanisti gli hano sputato addosso e che vedo, leggendo i post che nonostante i punti (in doppia cifra) che ci ha fatto conquistare, e parlo a parità dei migliori portieri italiani, non è ancora apprezzato e sperano vada via.

Gigio non lo meritate e lo rimpiangerete a vita...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Gigio è un FENOMENO! Lo era nell'anno dell'esordio... poi è finito nel tritacarne mediatico dove pure i tifosi milanisti (non io) che avrebbero dovuto proteggerlo lo hanno attaccato! Ma lui ha resistito e ne è uscito alla grande. E' l'unico vero TOP-PLAYER che abbiamo.
> 
> Detto questo se deciderà di andarsene fa bene, visto tutto il veleno che tanti milanisti gli hano sputato addosso e che vedo, leggendo i post che nonostante i punti (in doppia cifra) che ci ha fatto conquistare, e parlo a parità dei migliori portieri italiani, non è ancora apprezzato e sperano vada via.
> 
> Gigio non lo meritate e lo rimpiangerete a vita...



Ho visto andar via Sheva e Kakà. Due palloni d'oro. Non penso proprio che rimpiangerei Donnarumma, per quanto forte sia eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

con reina saremmo più in alto in classifica, nonostante ieri abbia fatto una gran partita


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho aperto il questo topic. Mi son sbagliato e son contento di questo mio errore. Non sono uno che risale sul carro, per me la prima stagione di Gifio è stata assurda, quella passata una schifezza o quasi. Questa invece è stata ottima. Chiedo scusa a Gigio.
> 
> Non so se andremo in Champions o meno, ma ormai la stagione è finita e lui è stato costante nell'essere un fenomeno quest'anno. Bravo!



Onore a te.


----------

